

User Ignorance Causes Cloud Security Leak (AWS related) - telemachos
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/03/user-ignorance-causes-cloud-security-leak-accounts-passwords-revealed.php

======
dws
After re-reading this article, I'm still not clear on how these snapshots
ended up in _his_ EBS account. Can someone explain (in terms that a non-EBS
user will understand)?

~~~
timf
The command lists the EBS snapshots available for you to mount. Just like with
VM images (AMIs), Amazon allows customers (and of course themselves) to make
EBS snapshots "public" in order to allow other people to use them.

Here is an example: <http://aws.amazon.com/publicdatasets/>

So when the author says "My EBS Snapshot account was filled with hundreds of
snapshots" that is technically not accurate. The output was of things strictly
in his account as well as all the public ones available for use.

Some of those were marked public by the owners when they should not have been.

~~~
dws
Thanks.

